# How do I add equipment list please as a signature?



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

As above.


----------



## Don_your_hat (May 13, 2013)

Go to 'Forum Actions' near the top of the page and select 'Edit profile' from the dropdown list. Then you should find 'Edit signature' on the list on the left* side of the page. Hope this helps!

*edit left, not right!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Holy thread revival Batman 😖 .....yeah yeah i know it's an old thread but it was the only answer i found using the search function.

Anyhow try as i might i can't seem to find "Edit signature" on the left hand side....am i missing something or has the forum engine been updated/re-vamped since the OP asked this ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Holy thread revival Batman 😖 .....yeah yeah i know it's an old thread but it was the only answer i found using the search function.
> 
> Anyhow try as i might i can't seem to find "Edit signature" on the left hand side....am i missing something or has the forum engine been updated/re-vamped since the OP asked this ?


 Account settings/signature/remember to save when edited


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Thank you @MildredM , much appreciated.....i was in the PROFILE section and not the Account settings....ooops my bad


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Thank you @MildredM , much appreciated.....i was in the PROFILE section and not the Account settings....ooops my bad


 It took me ages to find it too!!!!!!!


----------

